# Green garden spider



## leo (Aug 30, 2008)

with pretty fair camo, keeping the bugs off my "stressed" Bell Pepper plant

Oly E 510, ZD 14x42 kit lens, F 5.6, S 1/160, ISO 100, FL 42mm, HH, RAW


----------



## rip18 (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool shot of a green lynx spider!  She'll definitely wipe out any bug that gets too close!  I really like the spikes on their legs too!  Good detail!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 30, 2008)

Blends well and certainly glad she's protecting your pepper plant.  Great detail.  Thanks for sharing her with us.

Hoss


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great shot!


----------



## leo (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks all

She will have a lot to eat in my garden this year


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 1, 2008)

Man! Looks like he's lit up on the back end.
Super shot Leo.


----------



## elasseter3030 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is cool ive never seen a green spider like that


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 2, 2008)

Great colors, detail and composition. Did you wrangle her onto that
leaf?
Thanks for the settings.


----------

